
A glimpse inside the atom - renafowler
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/3326.html
======
Phithagoras
paper at
[http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.117...](http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.117.036801)

